# Getting Betta's in / to Norway?



## Raksyroo (Jul 18, 2011)

Howdy ya'll!  

I am in the middle of thinking about getting a betta to actually getting one! I have a tank (15 gallon), some gravel, filter and a heater but.. No betta's!! 0o 
Of course I live right in the middle of nowhere in norway with no pet shop for at least 1 1/2 drive away and the pet shops that do have little to no betta's in their shops and the ones they do have look awful  So I was wondering if anybody out there knows of someone that can ship / transport Betta's to Norway?  Pref Halfmoons or Crowntails  Aquabid doesn't seem to have transhippers to norway 
This will be my first Betta, and I am really excited about it! 

Thanks! <3

~Roo


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

eBay?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I don't know if anyone at aquabid ships to Norway or not. Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## Raksyroo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks for the replies so far and the welcome  Ebay is something I'm hesitant to to begin with so I dont think I will be checking that to begin with 

I'm hoping someone will know if anybody on aquabid ships to this deserted part of the world. I guess I could always send a mail to a seller on AB if they'll ship here


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, I hope there's someone who will ship to you. I'd definitely contact any sellers on Aquabid who have bettas you're interested in. You don't have any local fish stores who carry bettas?


----------



## Raksyroo (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Sakura!  I sure do hope so as well! Fish store - no. Not even heard of such a thing here. But we do have pet shops, with minimal selection of Betta's, have this one pet shop I go to when Im in the city and over the years I have seen a total of 2 bettas for sale :-( But here's to hoping!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow. So fishkeeping isn't popular in Norway or maybe something to do with the climate and keeping the tanks warm, perhaps? I'll keep my eyes peeled for Norwegeian transhippers.


----------



## Raksyroo (Jul 18, 2011)

Not so much no. But the ones I do see have Koi's in ponds, so it cant be that cold (at least not in the summer, I reckon they have inside tanks for them in winter time).

Thank you so much!  Cant wait to get my first Betta!


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

hmm... could u ask where the petshops where they get their bettas from? even tho they dont get too many in, maybe they could refer you to their supplier? or maybe you could request them to get some in for you.. ask around in the area. its hard to believe that theres no one that keeps bettas in norway.. oh and btw, welcome to the forum!


----------

